# 381 rear hanger picture



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Big Fat Sal. There is a picture of my 381 rear hanger. It does appear to have a slight angle. I hope this helps....


----------



## BigFatSal (Jul 10, 2003)

*Yup, same angle as mine....*



Dave Hickey said:


> Big Fat Sal. There is a picture of my 381 rear hanger. It does appear to have a slight angle. I hope this helps....


Dave,

Thanks for the pic - yes, does have the same slight angle which makes the derailleur hang slightly angled instead of being perfectly vertical/plumb.

I guess that's the way they molded or forged this derailleur hanger. Well, good thing I didn't remove it and take a hammer to it to flatten the angle!!! ;>)

Thanks again, Mr. LOOK.


----------

